
A Guide to Autodidactism - semicolonandson
https://www.jackkinsella.ie/articles/autodidactism
======
gwd
> _I wish there were dynamic SRS decks for language learning (or other
> disciplines). Such decks would count the number of times you have reviewed
> an instance of an underlying grammatical rule or an instance of a particular
> piece of vocabulary, for example its singular /plural/third person
> conjugation/dative form. These sophisticated decks would present users with
> fresh example sentences on every review, thereby preventing users from
> remembering specific answers and compelling them to learn the process of
> applying the grammatical rule afresh. Moreover, these decks would keep users
> entertained through novelty and would present users with tacit learning
> opportunities through rotating vocabulary used in non-essential parts of the
> example sentence. Such a system, with multiple-level review rotation, would
> not only prevent against overfitted learning, but also increase the total
> amount of knowledge learned per minute, an efficiency I’d gladly invest in._

Exactly this is my side-project at the moment. Hopefully it will show up on
"Show HN" in a year or two.

~~~
semicolonandson
The world needs this. I'm eagerly awaiting your release. Free free to ping me
at release.

------
stillbourne
I'm an auto-didactic. I dropped out of HS and taught myself everything I know
by reading books. I have never subscribed to a system of note taking. I guess
all I ever did was relate problem spaces in my head. This problem is an analog
of that problem with separate variations. Perhaps that is an extreme
oversimplification.

~~~
ncmncm
Autodidact.

A better translation of the last sentence from Goethe runs "Here I sit, for
all my lore, the wretched fool I was before."

~~~
stillbourne
> Autodidact.

Thanks, I didn't notice the spelling error. Honestly the reason I dropped out
of high school was undiagnosed dyslexia and dysgraphia. It makes me so excited
when someone is willing to show me that I spelled something wrong and then
call me a fool. You know. Because ability to spell is far more important than
the fact that I've forgotten more about Linux than most system administrators
will ever know, or that I can program in over 10 languages and am familiar
with DDD, CRQS, SOLID among other design patterns. I've mentored over 50
developers, and made Principal Engineer before I turned 35 despite my lack of
credentials. I worked my way up from Help Desk to PC Support to, Network
Admin, to System Admin before becoming a Software Engineer. But, nah, I'm a
fool because I've misspelled a word. Thank you kind stranger for pointing out
my limits, it gives me an incredible sense of frisson to know people like you
are out there to keep us all in check.

~~~
ncmncm
No criticism intended.

"Autodidactic" is the adjective, "autodidact" the corresponding noun. As you
know, in English we often like to leave the noun merely implied, letting the
adjective alone fill in for the noun phrase. Still, the term "autodidact"
being shorter than the adjective gives it an unusual appeal. I like to imagine
that readers other than yourself may welcome the suggestion.

Each of us knows a negligible part of what is known, which is itself truly
negligible compared to what is yet to be known. Most of us are overwhelmed
just pruning away what we thought we knew that has turned out not to be so.
Don't trust anyone who is not.

My real reason for posting was to make a place to write the translation I like
better.

------
pmdulaney
Hmm... you don't see Baskerville used on websites often.

